# New Traeger Timberline



## bangster (Mar 30, 2017)

Other than browsing electric and propane upright smokers, I never really checked them out (other than home made trailer and commercial trailers at parties).

I got my pellet smoker as a birthday gift after talking for a couple of years about getting an electric. It is basic but nice, does what I need with a reasonable attempt to maintain temperatures.

The new Timberline looks pretty nice. I like the 3 racks, WiFi and "cooking profiles" would be nice, but really as it is it is pretty hands off.

For a consumer ease of use it looks pretty awesome, a lot of what it has are things I sorta wish I had already in mine. Haven't priced them out, probably more than I would want to spend, but using it on average twice a week could be worth it.

I will have to wait about 10-15 years when I have worn out my current one, and by then who knows what will be around.


----------



## submariner (Apr 25, 2017)

I pulled the trigger and bought a Timberline 850.   I had a lil Texas Elite and used it for 4 years.  I really enjoyed it but had to have this new Timberline. While it is expensive it is fun to use.   It is a huge step up from the lil Texas Elite. The super smoke setting really puts the smoke to the meat.  Three racks and wifi control is great.   Tons of small improvements to go along with huge new upgrades.   I am learning to smoke all over again.


----------



## pellet user (Apr 27, 2017)

Submariner,

How steady does it hold temps?  I cook on a Lil' Texas as well.  does it hold temp on the grill when the wind blows?  I was thinking on doing something very similar to that on my grill, upgrade controller and putting Kao wool on the outside with a 2nd skin.


----------



## submariner (Apr 27, 2017)

​After about 10 different smokes I can say it only varies about 4 degrees off the set point.  High temp and low temps it is still very exacting.   The wifi control is great. Was cooking pork butts and had to go to the airport to pick up in-laws but having the app on my phone I could monitor the entire process and I even changed temps while I was at the airport.  Was gone about 3 hours and other than missing a few bastings it went great.  I also did a overnight brisket that went extremely well. No issues and I did not check it for over 7 hours.    Traeger really put some effort into this new design.  Everything is first class that I can see.  Even has a way to empty out the hopper through a small side door with ramp.  I really like it.   It has a little buddy Weber with it now as I gave my sister the lil Texas Elite I had.













timberline.jpg



__ submariner
__ Apr 27, 2017


----------



## pellet user (Apr 28, 2017)

Submariner,

Sounds like Traeger is back in  the game with a much improve grill.


----------



## submariner (Apr 28, 2017)

​I am happy with it but still learning this new unit.  Cooks much different than my lil Tex elite.   Will take some time to re-perfect my recipes. LOL


----------



## bgmorris0 (May 2, 2017)

I have never used a pellet smoker. I am looking into getting one. Do Traegers use a lot of electricity?


----------



## pellet user (May 2, 2017)

bgmorris0,

If you can run a 1/2 drill you can run the grill.  The grill uses 300-500 watts when the hot rod is on.  After that is get less.  Some people take it camping and use an inverter to run there grill as well.  Hope this helps.


----------



## submariner (May 2, 2017)

"Pellet user" nailed it for electricity usage.  The Timberline uses even less I think as the fan does not run constantly and it is variable speed to help control temperature more closely.  The Super Smoke setting does kick fan speed up to generate more smoke.


----------



## jeremyje (May 19, 2017)

Submariner said:


> ​I am happy with it but still learning this new unit.  Cooks much different than my lil Tex elite.   Will take some time to re-perfect my recipes. LOL


http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment_reviews_ratings/smoker/traeger-timberline-850-grill

Curious if you've done chicken. Max gave this bad marks for chicken saying that the skin did not get crispy... wondering what other's results are...

Shocked this thing only got a silver star...


----------



## bregent (May 20, 2017)

JeremyJe said:


> http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment_reviews_ratings/smoker/traeger-timberline-850-grill
> 
> Curious if you've done chicken. Max gave this bad marks for chicken saying that the skin did not get crispy... wondering what other's results are...
> 
> Shocked this thing only got a silver star...


If they're not getting crispy skin, it's their technique, not the grill. 

http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=40070.msg340785#msg340785


----------



## submariner (May 20, 2017)

JeremyJe said:


> http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment_reviews_ratings/smoker/traeger-timberline-850-grill
> 
> Curious if you've done chicken. Max gave this bad marks for chicken saying that the skin did not get crispy... wondering what other's results are...
> 
> Shocked this thing only got a silver star...


​I completely agree with _*bregent*_ that if the skin is not crispy it is the operator not the unit.   I can easily get the skin crispy on my smoked/roasted chickens.  The Timberline easily goes to 500 degrees.


----------



## johnnyfever71 (May 27, 2017)

Congrats on pulling the trigger on the Timberline! I too have an 850 Timberline, but I'm noticing that even on super smoke mode i'm not getting a lot of white smoke. Do you have that issue at all?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## markinsocal (May 29, 2017)

I just returned my 850. After two weeks and four cooks I gave up. I called Traeger four times about temp variance and smoke. I cooked a 5 lb. pork butt on Supersmoke for 3 hours and finished it at 225 until done. 11 hours or so. That meat had NO smoke flavor or smell. I ditched my GMG Daniel B for the same reason. Traeger finally did the old, "well some people like more smoke that others". BS. We pulled that meat Sat. night and put it in the fridge. Next morning, went down and opened the bag it was stored in and NO smoke whatsoever. May as well have cooked it in the oven. Does anyone know of a pellet grill that actually smokes?? I have a $179 propane smoker from Home Depot that kicks ass. I cured a pork belly and hit it with hickory chips and it will blow your head off with smoke. Same with brined Salmon and chicken. The Traeger and GMG blow. I don't want to hear this BS about stick burners and subtle smoke from a pellet "oven". I even used an Amazin tube in the GMG with no results. I can't figure out how pellets don't impart smoke, only a ring. Any suggestions? I've had smokers for 25 years. Pellet grills are just that, grills. Not smokers.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

>  Any suggestions? 

Yeah, avoid pellet grills. 

You're never going to get "blow your head off with smoke" flavor from a pellet grill - they produce a much more subtle flavor/aroma. When I bought my first pellet grill I could not detect ANY smoke flavor or aroma - because I had become desensitized to smoke from eating over smoked foods. After a month or so, the flavors started coming back. It also helped when I switched to using 100% hickory pellets, rather than using alder based blends. But still, the smoke is a background flavor that blends nicely with other flavors but doesn't over power them.

They don't produce, in your face smoke profiles. If that's what you want, then stick with your propane smoker.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

johnnyfever71 said:


> Congrats on pulling the trigger on the Timberline! I too have an 850 Timberline, but I'm noticing that even on super smoke mode i'm not getting a lot of white smoke. Do you have that issue at all?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Do you want lots of white smoke?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2017)

Hmmmmm

I see a little MAK look to it.

Anyways

How do you like it?

I went thru a couple Traegers, GMG and a MAK II

Im thinking this would be good to take for the big move.


----------



## johnnyfever71 (May 30, 2017)

Its not necessarily that I want more smoke its just that I want to ensure that it is producing what it is supposed to. I have a buddy that has a traeger that is 2 years old (obviously a different model) and his produces a ton of smoke compared to mine. And his doesn't even have a super smoke mode. Don't get me wrong I love my Timberline and have smoked a brisket, 4 tri-tips, burgers, grilled chicken, and sausage and have had no complaints. It just strikes me as odd that if I lift the grill lid after it has been smoking for over 30 mins that I don't get any smoke that billows out. I tried calling Traeger and the guy couldn't give me a straight answer and honestly sounded like he didn't know what he was talking about. So I thought i would reach out to someone that owns one to see if they have had the same results. I've used Traeger Mesquite Pellets and Traeger Blend gourmet blend that includes maple, hickory, and cherry.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

johnnyfever71 said:


> Its not necessarily that I want more smoke its just that I want to ensure that it is producing what it is supposed to. I have a buddy that has a traeger that is 2 years old (obviously a different model) and his produces a ton of smoke compared to mine. And his doesn't even have a super smoke mode. Don't get me wrong I love my Timberline and have smoked a brisket, 4 tri-tips, burgers, grilled chicken, and sausage and have had no complaints. It just strikes me as odd that if I lift the grill lid after it has been smoking for over 30 mins that I don't get any smoke that billows out. I tried calling Traeger and the guy couldn't give me a straight answer and honestly sounded like he didn't know what he was talking about. So I thought i would reach out to someone that owns one to see if they have had the same results. I've used Traeger Mesquite Pellets and Traeger Blend gourmet blend that includes maple, hickory, and cherry.


A little white smoke from a pellet grill is not a bad thing, it's not the same as white smoke coming from a stick burner. But you don't need or want a ton of it. What temperatures are you cooking at? Pellet grills produce more smoke at lower temps. Although I don't know what's really in Traeger pellets these days, I'd avoid them as I think they are mostly filler hard woods. Stick with a 100% flavor wood. 100% hickory should give a nice smoke profile for most foods cooked at 225.


----------



## johnnyfever71 (May 30, 2017)

225 is the temp I use to smoke the Tri-tip. Super smoke mode won't work with any temperature higher than 225. Traeger pellets are made from 100% pure, food-grade hardwood. They recommend using only their pellets.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2017)

johnnyfever71 said:


> 225 is the temp I use to smoke the Tri-tip. Super smoke mode won't work with any temperature higher than 225. Traeger pellets are made from 100% pure, food-grade hardwood. They recommend using only their pellets.


Right, they are made from 100% hardwood, but not necessarily the wood species listed on the package.


----------



## johnnyfever71 (May 30, 2017)

Oh okay. Thanks


----------



## michtexan (Jun 7, 2017)

I own a Timberline and I can say say that in my experience I am more than satisfied with its operating and not only do I get deep smoke rings it has plenty of smoke flavor.  I nonetheless hope you find what you are looking for.  FYI, I almost bought the Rec Tec


----------



## michtexan (Aug 8, 2017)

I just did 15 lbs of pork butt this past weekend. 4 hours at 190 on super smoke then 220 for the duration. I put them in a pan and loosely foiled at 175 until 198 then tightly covered in my faux cambro for an hour. Deepest smoke ring I have ever gotten on a butt as well as great bark. Very nice smoke flavor and I did not once get any smoke flavored burps that have happened in the past with oversmoked food. Now if I can just get my brisket down pat on the Timberline I will be all set! I did NOT use Traeger pellets so maybe that helped. After a few months of trial and error I am finally starting to figure this cooker out.


----------



## ABobrytzke (Dec 12, 2017)

michtexan said:


> I just did 15 lbs of pork butt this past weekend. 4 hours at 190 on super smoke then 220 for the duration. I put them in a pan and loosely foiled at 175 until 198 then tightly covered in my faux cambro for an hour. Deepest smoke ring I have ever gotten on a butt as well as great bark. Very nice smoke flavor and I did not once get any smoke flavored burps that have happened in the past with oversmoked food. Now if I can just get my brisket down pat on the Timberline I will be all set! I did NOT use Traeger pellets so maybe that helped. After a few months of trial and error I am finally starting to figure this cooker out.


 what pellets are you using?


----------



## ABobrytzke (Dec 12, 2017)

I have been looking at Yoder and Rec Tec, then I saw this at my True Value. Rec Tec is $1000, Yoder is about $1500, and this is $2000. Is this worth $500-$1000 more?


----------



## Ed Crain (Dec 12, 2017)

I was looking at the rec-tec but no dealers then found the Yoder got to look handle and slobber on it that’s been 3 months ago and no regrets


----------



## ross77 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've been very happy with my RecTec after just over a year.  The Yoder is a beast but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much.


----------

